

California man sues Uber, its founders, and investors; says it was his idea - yla92
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/05/14/uber-suit-ken-halpern/27347047/

======
tantalor
Sorry, you can't copyright an idea, try again.

------
rathish_g
Behind every successful app, there is a law suit.

